# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kenge per femije (shqip)

## hajla

Ftoj gjitha nenat si dhe gjyshet ne veqanti,qe te jemi sa me te perkushtuara ndaj femijve,si dhe mbesave&nipave tan ne pergjithesi....duke ju afruar argetim dhe kenaqesi me kenget me te preferuara te gjuhes shqiptare...dhe sa me shum qe eshte e mundur per t'na sjellur kenge nga kengtar/e te vjeter dhe te rinje shqiptar/e...me porosin qe te jen vetem ne gjuhen shqipe...Jufalemnderit ne mirekuptim
...dhe njiherit shfrytezoi rastin qe ti pershendes gjithe femijet e botes shqiptare...nga do qe jeni..qofshit me te lumturit dhe me te ndriturit e kesaj bote.... :syte zemra: 

..E ne veqanti pershendes qe te dy femijet e tim bir,me Emrat..**Fortesa&Yllijoni**duke ju uruar femiri te mbare dhe te shendosh...
nga Ghyshja me ni perqafim te pa shuar per ju..dhe mos harroni se gjyshja eshte me ju nga do qe jeni......sepse gjithnje ju kam ne mendje,ju ndjeje mu ne zemer,ju shikoj,ju flase ju perkedheli,me fjalet me te embla gjyshe...Ju dua me shum se boten,sepse ju jeni bota per mua, ju jeni gajku im,jeni dhe diell&hen dhe**YJE**qe shendrisin gjithe boten-bashk me ju.. :Lulja3: 

Tani kengen qe po veqoj per ju..uroj qe nje dite ta ndegjoni kok me kok.. :syte zemra:  bekuar qofshi perhera********Ju dua shummmmmmm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t32GtCOR0Ag

nga-gjyshe
Hajla Rugovase

----------


## hajla

Ja pra femije te dashur...per sot do ta ndegjojm se bashku Adelina Ismajlin..e cila si e vogel e kishte pasion muziken..mirepo ne kohen kur ajo po kendonte,ishte krejt nje tjeter bot pothuaj,(e izolueme) sepse Kosova nuk ishte e lire si q'eshte sot.
Dhe ne kohen kur po kendont Adelina,Kosova ishte (nen ekupatorin e ishe jugosllavise),dhe se nuk i lente qe femijet e Kosves te jen te lire,(siq e thote dhe ajo vet),Prandaj ju femije te dashur sot jeni te lire...me te lire se kurr...Ju keni nje te ardhme per te cilen duhet t'jeni te perkushtuar,me aktivitete te ndryshme,duke filluar nga perspektiva e juaj femirore...andaj argetohuni me zerin e bukur te Adelina Ismajlit..pra me *Yllin* e muzikes shqiptare....ku besoj qe do ndaheni te kenaqur si gjithnje...Njiherit ju deshiroj argetim te kendshem...jeni me te mrekullueshmit e botes....qofshit te lumtur ku do jeni....per te gjithe perqafime...
e ne veqanti, 
 per bukuroshen e gjyshes Fortesa...e cila po gezon fillimin parashkollor,me shum pasion te madh....dhe si hob e ka muziken&vjershat..e pazavendsueshme-nder femijet e tjere parashkollor...nga zemer i uroj qe ti gezoj gjitha endrrat e saja,per tere jeten...Prandaj gjyshja te don shummmmm Engjullushe,bashk-me-vellaun e vogel..me porosi nga gjyshja, qe te perkujdesesh per vellaun e vogel,qe ti respektosh mamin&babin..mesuasen shoqet dhe shoket e shkolles, dhe gjithe femijet e tjere,ku do te moshuar dhe te rinje...andaj gjyshja te don dhe me shum,dhe kam per te blere perplot gjera te bukura...qe ty te bejn te lumtur..... :buzeqeshje:  E kete ta them qdo here permes telave perques...E vogel e gjyshes,(sa me ka marr malli) per Ty&Yllin&babin&mamin...qe te gjithe qofshit shendosh dhe me jete te gjate....gjithnje luas Zotin....Falemnderit Atij! 

....dhe nga large ju perqafoj,
Gjyshe-Hajla.

----------


## hajla

Kesaj radhe,vetem per Engjullushen time,*FORTES*...E pikerishte kengen per gjyshen qe don me shum se boten... :buzeqeshje: 

**
Gjyshja dhe vjershen, don me t'shkruar...
ne mes te germave jam rreshtuar
per tek ti jam t'filluar...
ne krahe te shkronjave fluturimth
per t'marre ty ne perqafim
por sa erdha ne dritare,
Fortes te thirra me te madhe
por ty gjumi t'kishte nxan,
te shoqeronte zonja han...
ishte me shum se gjysma e nates
....hapur dritaren kishe harruar,
hyra brenda per t'perqafuar
ngadale floket ti ledhatova
por,per te puthur nuk guxova!
kisha frige nga gjumi po t'zgjoja,
atehere hapat ngadalsova,
qe te kthehem u detyrova
ehh,sa shumm u ngushtova...
perpak veten e mallkova!

P.s.N'leter t'lashe nje porosi,se shpejti gjyshja te ti do vije.... :Lulja3: 

Mireupafshim n'Kosove te lire...
Te perqafon...Gjyshe-Hajla

----------


## hajla

Per dya shoqet..**Tesen&Lizen**ju dua shum jeni me te bukurat nder shoqe... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hajla

Femije te dashur nga do qe jeni ju pershendes, me nje kengtare shum te zgjuar Kosovare pra Lirika Krasniqi...me kengen e perralles...ndegjim te kendshem per te gjithe...p.s.ndonse ne Evrop po mbreterojn oret e pas nates ne keto momente,dhe valle, sikur te jeni duke (enderruar kengen e perralles),do ishte nje mrekulli per juve,andaj ju deshiroj gjum te embel qe te gjithve..... :buzeqeshje:  E ne veqanti,**Teses&Yllit**Ju dua shummmm.. :buzeqeshje: 

Gyshe-hajla,

----------


## hajla

....gjithenje kam menduar se ky nenforum mban dhe nena,njekohesishte dhe gjyshe,meqse ku i dihet? p.s.(ndoshta dhe nuk duan te prononcohen para opinionit),lol!
a po mos valle, nuk qenka dashur qe ti ftoja per t'marrur pjes nen temen e hapur per femije...thjeshte ishte nje ide,veqmas per femijet tan,per te cilet kerkohet te bejm sa ma shum qe eshte e mundur per ta....per t'a kuptuar qe edhe ata jen femije si E gjithe femijet e botes,dhe se gjitheqka duhet te jet ne favor te tyre... :buzeqeshje: Jufalemnderit

....megjithate sa i perket anes time,patjeter se do ju shoqeroi kohe pas kohe, me cilen do muzik argetuese te gjuhes shqipe,nga qdo vende shqiptare....sepse te tillet jeni ju femije te dashur,dhe se gjitheqka e juaj na frymezon....E mbi te gjitha, e ardhmja eshte e juaja,andaj kapeni qastin qe nga femirija,duke i hapur shtigjet e jetes tuaj,per t'dashur ta keni nje jete te mbare dhe te shendosh...Prandaj gjithnje e them,se ju jeni me te mrekullueshem, dhe me te shtrenjt e kesaj bote...andaj qofshit bekuar nga do qe jeni...... :buzeqeshje: 

..nga nen&gjyshe
Hajla Rugovase

....duke ju shoqeruar me kenget me te preferuara per ju...ndegjim te kendshem... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hajla

Pikerishte do ia perkushtoi *Yllit te vogel* kete kengen *qingji i vogel*ngase per qdo dite ia kendon kinse motra e madhe Fortesa,hahahah pase kjo ishte kenga e par e saja,qe ka kenduar nga mosha 3 vjeqare... :buzeqeshje:  qe te dyve ju don gjyshja shummm,sa me ka marre malli per ju.. :i ngrysur: !

....gjithnje ju mbaj ne zemer....E juaj gjyshe hajla.
kenga shkon vetem per juve...ndegjim te kendshem... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hajla

*Per gjithe engjullushat e mija*Fortesen&Yllijonin&Vjosen&Violeten&Endritinqe te gjithve ju dua shum shum shummm... :buzeqeshje:  bekuar qofshi*****ndaj gjyshja ju shoqeron me kenget me te perzgjedhura per juuuuu :buzeqeshje: 

http://technorati.com/videos/youtube...%3DPhFUEWjYNnE

http://technorati.com/videos/youtube...%3DBMEBxiRSlJE

http://technorati.com/videos/youtube...%3D5P6UU6m3cqk

P.s.kurse kete me te qeshur shkon vetem per *Yllin* e vogel,p.s(meqse ai me shum mban qendrimin),pothuaj si nje i rritur...!

----------


## EDLIN

Edhe keto kenge te bukura  jane, ndoshta te vjetra por te bukura:

----------


## hajla

> Edhe keto kenge te bukura  jane, ndoshta te vjetra por te bukura:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jA2wcYDn-aw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXPnR3WZlM4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-jl-z-hsXY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X72R0LH-dxU


Patjeter ce jen te mira,sepse qka eshte shqipe eshte e bukur...dhe ju uroja mireseardhje ne temen per femije... Shum te falinderoja EDLIN..mbeteshit mire

..me respekt
Hajla Rugovase

----------


## Izadora

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-4AWMAWpHSk


kenge e bukur

----------


## Linda5

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu0UsY...eature=related



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=XRM21F...eature=related




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fCVseM...eature=related



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X72R0L...eature=related



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5C4NE6...eature=related


Kto me kujtojne kohen kur kemi qen ne kopesht ...shum te bukura jan

----------


## hajla

NE KETE DITE TE SHENJT NGA ZEMER TE URON GJYSHJA 5 VJETORIN E LINDJES TE KESAJ DATE -24-12-2003-2008-DUKE TE DESHIRUAR FEMIRI TE LUMTUR SI DHE JET TE GJATE SA MALET E RUGOVES LASHTE...HAREJA DHE GEZIMI QOFSHIN PERHERA ME TY...TE QOFTE I MBAR KY VITE PARASHKOLLOR SI DHE GJITHA VITETE TJERA... :buzeqeshje:  

Per Ty e ime Fortes.
*******************
Nga zemer e gjyshes t'pershendes
Nje poezi t'kam kushtuar
Nga largesi per ta derguar
Ditelindjen tende per t'uruar
Nxura me yje per t'kuvenduar
Per mes tyre dhuraten per t'cuar
Ta dergova nje porosi....
Sa shum gjyshja te don ty
Te don gjyshja me shum se boten 
Me lot sot po e laja token,
Gjithhere yjeve ju flase per ty 
Ti je drita e syve t'mije
E gjithe boten ti shendrit
Te kam gjan te kam shpirt
Me nan dhe bab bijo u rritsh
U rritshe me moter dhe me vlla
Se shpejti gjyshja ka me ardhe
Me dogji shpirtin per ty ky mall... :i ngrysur: !

....nga large gjyshja te perqafon
SHUM URIME TE URON....

Hajla Rugovase

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK0jhXOp520


http://www.esnips.com/doc/cdc3825e-a...ipe-nga-Kosova

----------


## Darius

Te gjitha keto kenget jane shume te bukura dhe nje pjese e mire e tyre me kujtuan femijerine. Vetem njera ma prishi qejfin, ajo e Bubrrecit qe ka qene e preferuara ime. E paskan masakruar dhe katandisur si kenge haremi  :i ngrysur:

----------


## J@mes

Disa kenge te tjera per femije.

----------


## Genna

Pershendetje......   

Dhe pse larg Shqiperis jam rritur po ama kam mesuar nga Mami ca kenge , po Ti kujton ndonje kenge femijerie? 






Faleminderit........

----------


## Endless

*Kenga qe me kendonte babai ndonjehere, kur vinte ne shpi pak si i pijshem:*


Kur po shkoja per ne Shkoder, me nje zis te prishur o,

perpara me del nje vajze ishte e fejuar o,

ooo bjondine, falma dashurine, ooo bjondine, falma dashurine,

Kur shikoj kilometrazhin kishte vajt nja 101, o shofer te keqen motra se jam e fejuar e.


Eh, kaq e mbaj mend kengen une, se pastaj e zinte gjumi babane lol

----------


## mia@

Kurse mua me kujtohet nje kenge per femije. E kendoja shume me motren. E qanim. :perqeshje: 
I kushtohej xhaxhi Verit... haha
Ja disa vargje:
 Ne te dyja jemi motra.
Une jam Genta, une Valbona.
Mami na ka ore- ore, babi lule- bore.
.............................
xhaxhi ****** nga ekrani na shikon e buzeqesh,
une i them na mori malli 
eja ulu midis nesh.
......................... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Genna

> *Kenga qe me kendonte babai ndonjehere, kur vinte ne shpi pak si i pijshem:*
> 
> 
> Kur po shkoja per ne Shkoder, me nje zis te prishur o,
> 
> perpara me del nje vajze ishte e fejuar o,
> 
> ooo bjondine, falma dashurine, ooo bjondine, falma dashurine,
> 
> ...


Pershendetje... 

 :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  

faleminderit....

----------


## _AuLoNa_

> *Kenga qe me kendonte babai ndonjehere, kur vinte ne shpi pak si i pijshem:*
> 
> 
> Kur po shkoja per ne Shkoder, me nje zis te prishur o,
> 
> perpara me del nje vajze ishte e fejuar o,
> 
> ooo bjondine, falma dashurine, ooo bjondine, falma dashurine,
> 
> ...




Kete kenge e kendon tani Ylli Baka... :buzeqeshje: 

Ndersa mami na kendonte mua dhe vellait kur ishim te vegjel kete kenge kur binte shi.


Shi shi babali
trak a truka mbi shtepi
Plaka ben kulac ne hi
Nje e dogji nje e poqi 
nje e hengri me gjithe zogji

 :ngerdheshje:

----------

